# Gas Fireplace Battery Backup Question



## matts1950 (Jan 2, 2016)

I purchased a Jotul GF 200 DV IPI Lillehammer gas fireplace approximately two months ago and nothing but problems since.  After several visits by the technician, problem has been whittled down to this.  Unless I have batteries installed in the backup battery box, the pilot light won't light and the fireplace won't start up.  Is there a wire hooked up wrong somewhere?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2016)

Sounds like you have a BAD transformer.
Did you tech replace that?


----------



## matts1950 (Jan 2, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> Sounds like you have a BAD transformer.
> Did you tech replace that?


I don't know.  They came out about two weeks ago, and "replaced" the insides that they took out of another fireplace in their showroom.  I checked the manual and it doesn't even reference a transformer.  Is that a specific part?  Tonight, when the fireplace was going, I took out one of the batteries and it shut down immediately.  I'm really frustrated.  Hope your can give me some further insight.  Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2016)

Lower left hand corner of this diagram shows a "DC Power Supply" That is the transformer.
Unless you have a blower on your stove, it should be the ONLY electrical cord plugged into
your house electrical service for this unit. If you can read the schematic, you can check the
wiring to see if there is an incorrect or missed connection.


----------



## matts1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

I do have a blower on the unit.  When I unplug it, the blower dies and the fire stays lit.  Tech told me he's installed 30 to 40 of these units and never encountered this before.  Since I know nothing about fireplaces, I'm just assuming something has to be miswired .   Any ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2016)

Is the blower the only item that is plugged into the wall?


----------



## matts1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

No, I have a power cord strip in the same wall outlet that I have the TV and internet plugs.  The fireplace cord is plugged in  the top outlet and the power cord strip in the lower outlet.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2016)

Let me re-phrase. Is the blower the only item ON THE GAS STOVE that is plugged into the wall?


----------



## matts1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2016)

Well there's the problem. Without the DC Transformer plugged into the module & into the wall, there is no power to the IPI module. The ONLY power is coming from the batteries. Call your technician & ask him to send ANOTHER tech out with the transformer.


----------



## matts1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

Truly?  How would a tech not know this?  I feel like I'm in LaLa land with this outfit.  Obviously, they haven't installed 30 or 40 units.  Shouldn't this be textbook 101 to a tech?  In your opinion, what kind of tech am I dealing with?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd say you are dealing with a tech who may have installed 30 or 40 Jotul gas units, but NOT too many IPI units.
Jotul IPI is a relatively NEW feature added to their gas line of products.
Look in your manual bag to see if the transformer is in it. Maybe you can solve this problem on your own.


----------



## matts1950 (Jan 3, 2016)

No, I definitely didn't get a transformer.   Thank u so much for ur help.  I really appreciate it.  Now, I just have to "settle down" a little bit, before I contact dealer.  I just expected better service after spending $4,000.   I'll let you know how it turns out.  Again, thank you


----------

